# Olight T20 Q5 Review with Beamshots



## Dr.Glock27 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello everyone, this is my first time to write a review. I hope you enjoy it.

Just got my new Olight T20 Q5.





Included in box are:
Extra O rings
Extra tailcap
Lanyard
Holster (and a nice one too)

Impressions:
Great Fit
Excellent HAIII finish
can stand like a candle
anti roll design works well
12.5 cms long. 17670 sized-tube and has 2cms of checkering in the middle of the tube for a positive grasp.
A/R glass (i dont know if its just me but the glass seems to magnify the led and reflector).
Q5 led.
DEEP reflector half OP and half smooth
Reverse clickey seems a little hard to press using my thumb but well, Ive got short fingers
Twisty switch for changing light levels glides smoothly
Nice O rings
5 Brightness levels+2 SOS and 2 strobes
Memory for last level used
uses 2x123A battery or 2xRCR123 previous owners of the T20 had good experience with 17670s. I tried using the Ultrafire unprotected 17670 but got around 15 mins use until low battery warning kicked in. (I shocked the cell and used it again. I was able to get a 1:45 runtime at 205 lumens before the low battery warning kicked in)
fully regulated

Claimed run times are:
205L 1.5 hours
120L 3.8 hours
65L 10 hours
33L 30 hours
15L 70 hours




op reflector near the base and smooth near the lens

Beamshots: (please excuse the photo quality)




Olight T20 Q5 Highest setting 




Fenix P3D Rebel 100 at turbo mode



Fenix P3D Rebel 100 at Turbo. The tall tree behind is measured at 25m using a laser meter.



Olight T20 Q5 at highest setting with the hot spot still visibly clear.

Bottomline, the Olight T20 Q5 is a very good light. It is bright and it clearly outthrows the Fenix P3D rebel. 

I give it a :twothumbs.

My only regret is that I have 2 Fenix P3Ds. Wish I had 2 Olight T20s instead. But I think that can be remedied. :naughty:


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 15, 2007)

Fenix who?


----------



## mchlwise (Oct 15, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> Fenix who?





Based on those pictures, I prefer the beam pattern of the Fenix, and will NOT be buying an Olight.


----------



## fasuto (Oct 15, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> Fenix who?



:mecry:


----------



## WadeF (Oct 15, 2007)

mchlwise said:


> Based on those pictures, I prefer the beam pattern of the Fenix, and will NOT be buying an Olight.


 
Hard to tell from the beam shots which has a brigher hotspot. Was the camera on automatic I wonder? Or ws it a locked exposure? 

The Fenix P3D probably has a more practical beam for most, and for those who want a small light with more throw, the Olight is a good choice. However, I can drop an aspheric lens in my P3D Q5 and surely smoke the Olight when it comes to throw.


----------



## mchlwise (Oct 15, 2007)

WadeF said:


> The Fenix P3D probably has a more practical beam for most...



That's why I prefer it. I like the nice large and smooth hotspot.

It appears that the Olight has an interesting looking beam with a brighter but much smaller hotspot, and brighter spill. 

The Fenix has a nice wide and bright spill that's very useable and not as obvious in those pictures. 

Personal preference, of course.


----------



## maxilux (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry, but can you make other pictures ?


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 15, 2007)

We all have different likes.

I tested the fenix and Olight side by side for an hour.I prefer the Olight by a wide margin..but thats me.NOT beam shots or others reviews..by real world use.

Personally I have all fenix lights on a lower level then eree, Wolf Eyes, Surefire,Olight..to name a few


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Oct 15, 2007)

I have heard nothing but good things about the Olights espically build quality and smooth threads. I may have to take the plunge on one of these soon. I am interested in the AA version (T15). Thanks for the review.


----------



## LG&M (Oct 15, 2007)

DR. Glock27 Thanks for the review. :thumbsup: It looks like a nice light. The way I see it lights are like knives the "perfect one" is unobtainable. Just when you think you have found it you want something else. If our biggest problem is this light is better then that light we have nothing to worry about. Think about it all these lights are way better then anything we had a year ago. What until next year.
P.S. Glock 30 is way better then 27... you know it's true.


----------



## Dr.Glock27 (Oct 15, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Hard to tell from the beam shots which has a brigher hotspot. Was the camera on automatic I wonder? Or ws it a locked exposure?


 
It was just a 5MP camera on digital Macro, +1 exposure at 400 ISO


----------



## Dr.Glock27 (Oct 15, 2007)

LG&M said:


> DR. Glock27 Thanks for the review. :thumbsup: It looks like a nice light. The way I see it lights are like knives the "perfect one" is unobtainable. Just when you think you have found it you want something else. If our biggest problem is this light is better then that light we have nothing to worry about. Think about it all these lights are way better then anything we had a year ago. What until next year.
> P.S. Glock 30 is way better then 27... you know it's true.


 
Thanks LG&M. I agree about the .45. Only 1 poblem though==short fingers


----------



## lumenal (Oct 15, 2007)

How does the regulation of the Olight compare with the Fenix regulation circuits, which are among the best in the business?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 16, 2007)

So side by side with a Fenix, what about the body construction? Fenix always feels thin to me much like its cheaper ultrafire cousins. Are the sidewalls of the battery tube thicker?


----------



## da.gee (Oct 16, 2007)

mchlwise said:


> It appears that the Olight has an interesting looking beam with a brighter but much smaller hotspot, and brighter spill.



This is exactly correct. The overall beam is much narrower than the P2D 100 as is the hot spot but the hot spot is much brighter and more defined than the Rebel hotspot.


----------



## Dr.Glock27 (Oct 16, 2007)

PhantomPhoton said:


> So side by side with a Fenix, what about the body construction? Fenix always feels thin to me much like its cheaper ultrafire cousins. Are the sidewalls of the battery tube thicker?


 
Absolutely! the sidewalls are a lot thicker yet the body remains slim. That's why others are able to "bore" through it to make a protected 17670 cell fit.


----------



## LG&M (Oct 16, 2007)

Dr.Glock27 said:


> Thanks LG&M. I agree about the .45. Only 1 poblem though==short fingers



I don't want to high-jack your thread here but I have short fingers also I had http://www.rosssportinggoods.com/ do a grip reduction. Now I just need to find more time to shoot


----------



## Patriot (Oct 16, 2007)

LG&M said:


> DR. Glock27 Thanks for the review. :thumbsup: It looks like a nice light. The way I see it lights are like knives the "perfect one" is unobtainable. Just when you think you have found it you want something else. If our biggest problem is this light is better then that light we have nothing to worry about. Think about it all these lights are way better then anything we had a year ago. What until next year.
> P.S. Glock 30 is way better then 27... you know it's true.


 
G27 = structurally superior model
G30 = structurally superior cartridge/case
G29 = possibly the best of both worlds other than factory ammo availability and variety. 

DR. Glock27, nice review and pictures. I actually prefer he beam shot over the Rebel. Thanks for the right up.


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 16, 2007)

ok. How exactly do you change brightness levels? I know you twist the head; but do you twist in one direction and then back again to change a level? With 5 levels, do you need to twist back and forth 5 times each to go full circle?


----------



## Pokerstud (Oct 16, 2007)

Phaserburn said:


> ok. How exactly do you change brightness levels? I know you twist the head; but do you twist in one direction and then back again to change a level? With 5 levels, do you need to twist back and forth 5 times each to go full circle?



Yes and yes, 1/4 turn and back. Then you change modes -> constant light > strobe > SOS by tapping the tailcap.


----------



## Dr.Glock27 (Oct 17, 2007)

Pokerstud said:


> Yes and yes, 1/4 turn and back. Then you change modes -> constant light > strobe > SOS by tapping the tailcap.


 
I doesnt even have to be 1/4 turn. just enough to loosen the head, turning the head clockwise then when you turn it back, viola! The light mode has changed. Personally, I put it on the highest level so that when I click it on, BOOM!  Bright light!


----------



## afterglow (Oct 17, 2007)

Dr.Glock27: It's not because one light has a better THROW that it is brighter/better...

A light that has a too small hot spot, too much throw and not enough spill will not be good for most applications.

And I personally like the beam of the R100 better. more usable spill, and a better tint.


----------



## Dr.Glock27 (Oct 17, 2007)

afterglow said:


> Dr.Glock27: It's not because one light has a better THROW that it is brighter/better...
> 
> A light that has a too small hot spot, too much throw and not enough spill will not be good for most applications.
> 
> And I personally like the beam of the R100 better. more usable spill, and a better tint.


 
I didnt say it is brighter. I said it outthrows the R100. For me its better for many reasons: throw, its heat is not as much as the R100, build quality and the feel of the light in my hand.

Personally, I LOVE IT!:kiss:


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the review Dr.Glock27. I tried to get some pics with my digital camera, but they came out horrible.

My comparison was between the T20 Q5 and my reliable old standby weapon light (original 9P w/ BOG premium plus drop-in, clickie tailcap SI bezel and flip-up red beam filter).

The t20 had a brighter, but smaller and tighter hotspot. For shear throw, it outdistances the weaponlight. BUT, the BOG emitter's beam is much better suited to the use of this light. So, I guess it all depends on what you want.

I still like the T20 very much.


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Oct 21, 2007)

i think i like the hotspot of my fenix better than the potential throw of "upgrading" to an olight. 

are all olights made to be throwers?


----------



## Dr.Glock27 (Oct 22, 2007)

jasonsmaglites said:


> i think i like the hotspot of my fenix better than the potential throw of "upgrading" to an olight.
> 
> are all olights made to be throwers?


 
I think the half OP half Smooth reflector makes Olight flashlights in general to be throwers. I ordered the P3D Q5 also and its on its way. I'll update you guys for a comparison between the two.


----------



## sims2k (Oct 22, 2007)

LG&M said:


> DR. Glock27 Thanks for the review. :thumbsup: It looks like a nice light. The way I see it lights are like knives the "perfect one" is unobtainable. Just when you think you have found it you want something else. If our biggest problem is this light is better then that light we have nothing to worry about. Think about it all these lights are way better then anything we had a year ago. What until next year.
> P.S. Glock 30 is way better then 27... you know it's true.



DR. Glock27...Thanks for the review..I stand by my P3D R100 and CL1H...and yes....I have tried but it seems by the time the package comes in with my new light a better one just came out.

P.S. SW99 is still better IMO...


----------



## neomedic (Oct 27, 2007)

With the 3 modes for the olight t20,
How do you turn it on and off without going through all the modes?
Do you just fully press the tail cap for on and off, and if you want different modes by half pressing the tail cap?

Also, it is my understanding that the t20 has more spill the p3d? For me, more spill is better since this is more of a power outage light for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Kid9P (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the review !!!! :twothumbs


Can anyone confirm that the T20 and the T10 have a similar hotspot??
I'm asking because the T20 seems to have a larger head.

Thanks!

Ray


----------



## Grateful Ned (Oct 27, 2007)

> I think the half OP half Smooth reflector makes *Olight* flashlights in general to be throwers. I ordered the *P3D Q5* also and its on its way. I'll update you guys for a comparison between the two.


 
These are the two I'm most interested in, will be eager to see more comparisons. The beam of the P3D Q5 might be more what I'm interested in but Olight sounds like a more solid build? Setting memory also sounds handy. Can a light like the T20 be switched out with a more 'spilly' reflector? Gonna be using this more for outdoors, trails, etc and probably don't need the sharp hot spot...


----------



## Curious_character (Oct 28, 2007)

I got a T20 recently, and really prefer the P3D beam for general use. The throw of the T20 isn't significantly greater than the P3D (the lux level of the T20 with Q5 emitter is just 12% greater than a P3D modded with a Q5 emitter), but its output is concentrated in a very well defined and relatively small beam compared to a more diffuse P3D. (And my P3D has a smooth reflector.) I find a narrow, spotty beam to be a good trade for a lot more throw, like a D-Mini. But the T20 gives the narrow beam without any substantial increase in throw.

It's certainly a matter of personal preference, though. Other than the beam shape, the light is great.

c_c


----------



## da.gee (Oct 28, 2007)

The T20 and T10 have the same hotpspot characteristics. Pretty much identical.


----------



## Kid9P (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Da.Gee !!

Thats exactly what I'm looking for :twothumbs


----------



## Dr.Glock27 (Oct 29, 2007)

neomedic said:


> With the 3 modes for the olight t20,
> How do you turn it on and off without going through all the modes?
> Do you just fully press the tail cap for on and off, and if you want different modes by half pressing the tail cap?
> 
> ...


 
Yes. Just fully press the tail cap to turn the flashlight on/off. A half press would switch your flashlight to the next mode (strobe/sos). The P3D would give you more spill but the T20 is more energy efficient and brighter when used as a "candle". The T20 also stands better on the tailcap than the P3D.


----------



## Dr.Glock27 (Oct 29, 2007)

Grateful Ned said:


> These are the two I'm most interested in, will be eager to see more comparisons. The beam of the P3D Q5 might be more what I'm interested in but Olight sounds like a more solid build? Setting memory also sounds handy. Can a light like the T20 be switched out with a more 'spilly' reflector? Gonna be using this more for outdoors, trails, etc and probably don't need the sharp hot spot...


 
I dont think the reflectors can be switched. I usually carry both when I go outdoors. The T20 when walking and the P3D as camp light...


----------



## andylondon (Nov 17, 2007)

Is the throw better on the Olight T20 Q5 than the Fenix P3D Q5 w/smooth reflector? Also, does anyone know if the hotspot is smaller and tighter on the T20 than the P3D Q5 smooth reflector?


----------



## Curious_character (Nov 17, 2007)

andylondon said:


> Is the throw better on the Olight T20 Q5 than the Fenix P3D Q5 w/smooth reflector? Also, does anyone know if the hotspot is smaller and tighter on the T20 than the P3D Q5 smooth reflector?


The T20 has an unusually well-defined hot spot for such a small reflector. It's less than half the apparent diameter of a P3D smooth reflector hot spot, and well defined rather than somewhat diffuse. The T20 also has a smaller but brighter spill diameter. My T20 measured 3678 lux at 1 meter, the P3D-Q5 with smooth reflector 3350. This isn't a significant difference, and you'd probably see that much variation with different individual LEDs. On AW RCR-123 Li-ion cells, the T20 ran for 78 minutes, the P3D for 67. Some of the P3D modes aren't available when running from Li-ion cells, but the high level output is the same as with primary cells. The T20 is fully functional using Li-ions. As I mentioned earlier, I prefer the P3D beam for most uses, but I'm sure the T20 is better for some.

c_c


----------



## andylondon (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Curious character. The T20 sounds like a wonderful little light, which i am considering buying.


----------



## RecycledElectron (Nov 18, 2007)

I bought a T20Q5 on the strength of this review, and a couple others, in preference to the new JetBeam MKIIv3 or a P3DQ5. I wanted to be able to use AW's 17670's. I LIKE throw, however my EYJ is too much of a good thing, and too big. If I want flood, I suspect my JB MKIIR on 2AA's performs much like the P3D. Also the T20 is more pocketable since it's shorter than the MKIIR.

I do have one question for the Dr. What is "shocking" the cell? I have 17670's in route and I haven't been able to find a reference to "shocking" a lion on the forum. I have extensive experience with them from RC aircraft, and this is the first time I've heard the term.

Thanks, RE


----------



## andylondon (Nov 21, 2007)

I've ordered one! I'll let you all know when i get it and what i think of it.


----------



## RecycledElectron (Nov 21, 2007)

I've been EDC'ing my T20Q5 now since Monday. One of my 2 unprotected AW 17670's wouldn't fire the light when fully charged (just got low voltage strobe), so I discharged it a while in my EYJ Cree, then charged it up again. Works fine now. It seems that to make good contact they need a small magnet to make a 'button' on the positive battery end. I don't have all the modes on the 17670, just Hi Strobe, Hi SOS and either 1st or 2nd level Hi. Since I use it on level 2 most of the time anyway (120 lumen) and only pop it up on Hi for EYJ Cree type duty, works for me. I've run my light on it for 1.5 hours before it hit low voltage strobe. The green Powerizer LiFePO4 RCR123's power it on high for 32 minutes. I suspect that the Powerizer white and orange RCR123's at 680mah will do more like 45 minutes. I haven't run them to low voltage strobe yet. My wife and I walk for at least an hour about every night and they've had plenty of life left after mostly level 2 with a few bursts up to high. Charge up in about 20-30 minutes, appear to be only about half depleted.

AW's protected 17670's won't fit the tube, I wonder if the AW 750 mah protected RCR123's will? I think I'll pick up a couple protected and unprotected and try them. If his protected or unprotected cells will run the T20 on high for 78 minutes as indicated in the previous post, that's about all I could ask for. I'm extremely pleased with the T20 Q5. Great review, Thanks Dr.Glock27.


----------



## Chao (Nov 21, 2007)

AW R123A fits my T20 Q5 very well, and I did the runtime test using 2xAW R123A, around 70 min


----------



## woodrow (Nov 21, 2007)

The T20 Q5 always stays in my front pants pocket. The only bad thing about the light (other than the fact I really do not like its UI) is that it puts the spill of all my other lights (or it did until I sold them) to shame) I just ordered a M1 SEQ5...hopefully that will give me the spill to match the T20 with more battery options and better throw...I think you should always carry 2 lights...we will have to see.


----------



## andylondon (Nov 30, 2007)

I recieved my Olight T20 Q5 today and here are a few of my observations. 

I installed two Varta Pro CR123a's at 1600 MaH. I noticed that the T20 is very well made and the type III anodised finish was in fact type III, unlike my Fenix P3D CE, which turned out to be a type II. The P3D Q5 was upgraded to incorporate a type III hard anodised finish. This is reminiscent of Wolf-Eyes flashlights as they used to be made with type II and now rectified with a type III hard anodised finish.

The tailcap switch on the T20 is harder to click on and off than the Fenix P3D's. I prefer the clickie switch on the Fenix models, as some people may find it hard to turn it on and off easily. Although i do not suffer from this problem myself, this switch may take time to get used to if you are of a smaller stature. 

I also liked the holster that came with the T20. It's a better quality than the one provided with the P3D's. Like the Fenix, the T20 can stand up like a candle, however, the Fenix tip diffuser will not fit on the T20 due to it's larger bezel diameter at 2.4 cm. The T20 is a slightly larger light than the P3D, but not so big as to be clasified as a tactical light. 

I liked the cooler white beam from the T20 and the small well defined hot spot. My P3D Q5 w/smooth reflector has a marginally warmer white beam with a wider hotspot which is slightly better for general use. The T20 Q5 is better for throw and has a nice solid cold white beam. This is especially noticeable when white wall hunting. What you end up with is a brilliant white light (very pleasing to the eye )


My current every day carry (EDC) is my P3D CE as i prefer this over my P3D Q5. However, i have decided to carry my T20 also as i think this is a brilliant little light.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 30, 2007)

Grateful Ned said:


> These are the two I'm most interested in, will be eager to see more comparisons. The beam of the P3D Q5 might be more what I'm interested in but Olight sounds like a more solid build? Setting memory also sounds handy. Can a light like the T20 be switched out with a more 'spilly' reflector? Gonna be using this more for outdoors, trails, etc and probably don't need the sharp hot spot...




I haven't heard of any reflector options for these lights yet. I imagine that the reflector could be sputtered for more flood.


----------



## TAC1 (Jun 18, 2010)

I've had a T20-M for about 6 months now. Off all my lights (50+) this one goes with me everywhere. I think it is a very well made and thought out light. My primary useage for it is Fire & Rescue response and general purpose. It's best points IMO are the slim/smooth profile, good balance of brightness/throw/spill and multiple modes and carry options. My only gripe is runtime. I'm using a 17670, so I'm not chewing up cells, but longer run would be nie. I guess I'm just being nitpicky.


----------



## Kid9P (Jun 19, 2010)

TAC1 said:


> I've had a T20-M for about 6 months now. Off all my lights (50+) this one goes with me everywhere. I think it is a very well made and thought out light. My primary useage for it is Fire & Rescue response and general purpose. It's best points IMO are the slim/smooth profile, good balance of brightness/throw/spill and multiple modes and carry options. My only gripe is runtime. I'm using a 17670, so I'm not chewing up cells, but longer run would be nie. I guess I'm just being nitpicky.


 
Gotta love when a 2 1/2 year old thread resurfaces :ironic:


----------

